# Import tax for cars from UK



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

I have been told that if I import my car from the UK to Cyprus that as a retiree I would be exempt any import excise tax. Does any one have any firm knowledge regarding this? My car is a large engined Honda 8 years old. I have had a quote for shipping and that is reasonable.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

billsun said:


> I have been told that if I import my car from the UK to Cyprus that as a retiree I would be exempt any import excise tax. Does any one have any firm knowledge regarding this? My car is a large engined Honda 8 years old. I have had a quote for shipping and that is reasonable.


Any tax that might be payable is minimal even for non pensioners these days. 

What I would however mention is that road tax for larger engined cars is very high.


----------



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

I already pay £480 road tax in the UK so the Cypriot rate I looked up seemed comparable.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

billsun said:


> I have been told that if I import my car from the UK to Cyprus that as a retiree I would be exempt any import excise tax. Does any one have any firm knowledge regarding this? My car is a large engined Honda 8 years old. I have had a quote for shipping and that is reasonable.


As Veronica writes, that is an old thing. you can get your car here without paying excise duty, if you bring it as personal goods. This can be done once, must be done within twelve months from you moved here. You must also have owned and insured the car at least six months before you bring it. When you have it here you are not allowed to sell it without paying the duty and no one more then you are allowed to drive it.

And as Veronica say, big engines are dirty, and dirty engines cost a lot in road tax


----------



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> As Veronica writes, that is an old thing. you can get your car here without paying excise duty, if you bring it as personal goods. This can be done once, must be done within twelve months from you moved here. You must also have owned and insured the car at least six months before you bring it. When you have it here you are not allowed to sell it without paying the duty and no one more then you are allowed to drive it.
> 
> And as Veronica say, big engines are dirty, and dirty engines cost a lot in road tax


Thank you for your input. However I have just found this link, given to me by the shippers. CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Vehicles from member states of the European Union - On payment of excise duties and VAT which indicates that there are taxes to pay and quite high ones too. The document is dated Sept 2013 - is that still current?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

billsun said:


> Thank you for your input. However I have just found this link, given to me by the shippers. CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Vehicles from member states of the European Union - On payment of excise duties and VAT which indicates that there are taxes to pay and quite high ones too. The document is dated Sept 2013 - is that still current?


Normally there is an excise duty. But as I wrote, you are allowed to bring ONE car, ONE time as personal property. If you move here and get residency.

Read the link below.

I have helped many with this and it is straightforward, but a lot of paperwork.

http://www.mof.gov.cy/mof/Customs/customs.nsf/All/888F3EE7F18C6488C225739B0042F1E3/$file/transfer%20another%20eu-en.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

Ah right, thank you Baywatch very informative, I will save that doc which will be very useful


----------

